# Fall Travelers for Snows?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious when and where everyone is going this fall for snows? I DO NOT want to know your specific area, just curious which direction people are heading.

We're leaving Sept. 30th for N. Saskatchewan. This will be the first time going early and there's so much of the province I haven't seen yet (I'd like to see it all). Our area is still being locked down as I'm basing the weather on the location.

Who else?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Chris, That is early...Must be real north, eh????


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> We're leaving Sept. 30th for N. Saskatchewan. This will be the first time going early and there's so much of the province I haven't seen yet (I'd like to see it all). Our area is still being locked down as I'm basing the weather on the location.


Curious to know your definition of N. Saskatchewan? Prince Albert is roughly the centre of the province. It's just that big...


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Guys, in speaking of areas in reference to waterfowl hunting in CA, it means the inhabitated areas, and not taking into consideration the uninhabitated areas. North means the parklands/forest edge. Central is the Prairie/parlklands, and south is the open prairies. Thus we do not go by literally what the map shows. :wink:

MB, and that is as precise as I'll go with info on the net. Way too many cyber scouters trying the gleen everybit of info that they can....


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hummm, I am planning on going around then too.....


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Squeeker said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > We're leaving Sept. 30th for N. Saskatchewan. This will be the first time going early and there's so much of the province I haven't seen yet (I'd like to see it all). Our area is still being locked down as I'm basing the weather on the location.
> ...


You're right...I should've noted the treeline.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Chris Hustad said:


> You're right...I should've noted the treeline.


You will have to let us know how you do up there at that time of the year. I would have thought the bulk of the migration would actually be south of you by that time of the year and that location. But I'm sure you know the migration better than I do...


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

my group will be in the sand lake area during mid-november (or whenever there are large consentrations of birds). gonna try decoying this year so it should be interesting :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Squeeker said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > You're right...I should've noted the treeline.
> ...


Well, I wouldn't say we'd be hugging the trees.  I'm doing my best to generalize.


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

Leaving for one of the Canadian provinces Sept 22. Trying a new area as well this year.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

heading up to saskatchewan the last week in september


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I think I'll hunt ND this year, hope nobody else does!


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

We will be heading to Northern Nodak around November 1st. :lol:


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Going to East Central Saskatchewan Oct 1st


----------



## Jaster (Apr 17, 2006)

I will be in Northern Manitoba (Churchill) to start hunting August 25 and staying through the 15th of september..


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

NE SD around November 17th, or where ever in the state I can find open water if she freezes early


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

one more year of school, then I'm ending my 5 year absence from Saskatchewan.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Manitoba Sept 30... My Son is out of the Marine Corps after 4 years... he cant wait to get back up there.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

We leave Sept 10 for the Great White North. It's a pretty good haul to where we go.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am heading to Manitoba on Oct 14th for a week.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Congratulations, Wood Duck, on getting your son home from the marine corps after FOUR years. I am sure glad he's coming home.

We'll be going to southern SK on about the 20th of October. We aren't wimpy like Hustad and his crew who have to go in late September so they can hunt in their shorts!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Perry Thorvig said:


> We aren't wimpy like Hustad and his crew who have to go in late September so they can hunt in their shorts!!


hehe...we were hunting in T-shirts in late Oct. last year. A far cry from previous years.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Just curious when and where everyone is going this fall for snows? I DO NOT want to know your specific area, just curious which direction people are heading.
> 
> We're leaving Sept. 30th for N. Saskatchewan. This will be the first time going early and there's so much of the province I haven't seen yet (I'd like to see it all). Our area is still being locked down as I'm basing the weather on the location.
> 
> Who else?


I hope the 30th is not early our group heads out the 14th we go a little east of saskatoon to stay but we stack up some miles to hunt I will put on 4-5000 miles in a week or so this will be the earliest we have ever went we usally go in ealy to mid october

Chris just a thought you migh look at the moon for the time you plan to go we went one year when it was a full moon and the action was hot.......about 20min before shooting time was over :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well then that should mean a lot less time spent cleaning birds and more time having Molson's with the boys. 8)


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm with Zierden. We'll wait until they cross into the states. We pushed it back a week this year and will be going the week of Halloween.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ND snow goose hunting is about as reliable as the stock market. I would be as flexible as possible if you're banking on the snow goose migration in ND. There's a reason why we quit persuing it hard here and go north of the border instead.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

We've always had good luck. We've been at it over 6 years now. We stay mobile and don't ever choose a destination too far in advance. Last year we were about 1 week too early so we pushed it back a week this year. Last year they were just starting to come into the state when we were there. Hopefully this year they will be well into NoDak migration. Some year I'll have to try the Canada thing.


----------

